# Pérdidas en el disparo de transistor mosfet



## Antonio (Jun 3, 2005)

Hola. Tengo varios problemas y dudas a la hora de disparar un transistor mosfet:

Por una parte tengo demasiado calor en el encapsulado, y he intentado reducirlo. Para reducirlo he probado varias cosas entre la que está intentar reducir la corriente en la puerta dejando la mínima necesaria. Para ello he usado una resistencia en la puerta pero me deforma la señal de disparo bastante. Otra cosa que he probado es poner una resistencia entre puerta y fuente y algo me ha ayudado aunque realmente no sé por qué. 

¿Alguien sabé por qué esta resistencia me reduce las pérdidas? 
¿Hay alguna otra forma de redicir pérdidas en el transistor?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 3, 2005)

Según lo que cuentas el problema se debe a que estas utilizando un transistor con un tiempo de recuperación muy alto, al utilizar la resistencia entre la puerta y la fuente se aumenta la eficiencia es decir su velocidad de recuperación. Pero la solución definitiva es utilizar un transistor con tiempos de recuperación mas bajos. 

Entiéndase “tiempos de recuperación” como velocidad de suicheo.


----------



## Antonio (Jun 6, 2005)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, pero me temo que no voy a poder cambiar el transistor, ya que lo tengo montado en una PCB y ya tengo el radiador montado. Además la frecuencia de trabajo es de 200KHz y el ciclo de trabajo del 33.3%, por lo que no tengo mucho margen para que el transistor sea más lento. 
Si existiera otra solución a lo mejor podría aplicarse pero ésta no. 
De todas formas muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 6, 2005)

Prueba con esta improvisada red de recuperación:

Coloca entre la puerta y la fuente un capacitor de 0.01uf en serie con una resistencia de 1000 ohmios.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 24, 2006)

El calor depende de la RDon que generalmente si conseguis uno de mas baja resistencia se calentara menos, pero debes tener en cuenta que en la hoja de datos de los mosfets esta RDon se mide con 10v generalmente en el gate, revisa esa parte ahi puedes tener el problema, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 27, 2006)

A 200 Khz se nota el efecto del capacitor parásito en la puerta del MOSFET, lo que se hace en estos casos, es cargar y descargar este capacitor parásito con otro capacitor y así podes llegar a los 500 KHz.
Lo mejor es un "MOSFET driver" específico para esa frecuencia (IC)
El calor se genera porque al estar cargado el capacitor de la puerta y no alcanzar la tensión de disparo, el RdsON es mucho mayor.


----------



## el_padrino (Abr 6, 2010)

Por lo que cuentas parece que las pérdidas vienen de que el transistor no se queda bien cerrado al descargar la puerta. Por eso al poner la resistencia puerta-fuente se mejora la eficiencia, porque esa resistencia te ayuda a descargar el condensador de la puerta.

Para reducir las pérdidas en el MOSFET:
- Asegurate de poner en la puerta la tensión apropiada, pues reduce la Rds-on y, por lo tanto, las pérdidas en conducción.
- Asegurate de cerrar el transistor totalmente (asegurate de que la puerta está correctamente descargada).
- Intenta reducir el tiempo de conmutación, tanto en turn-on como en turn-off controlando el valor de la resistencia de puerta. Un valor un poco más bajo te permitirá conmutar más rápido, reduciendo las pérdidas de conmutación. Si conmutas demsiado rápido la sobretensión podría destruir el mosfet, depende de la inductancia parásita de tu montaje.
- El uso de snubbers podría ayudar a reducir el problema, pero te complicarán el montaje. ¿Puedes modificar la placa?¿o únicamente puedes cambiar algunos componentes?
- Si nada de esto funciona tal vez habría que pensar en cambiar el MOSFET por otro de mayores prestaciones, aunque eso te suponga desmontar el disipador.

Espero haberte ayudado.
Un saludo


----------

